# Male model portfolio examples?



## ababysean (May 29, 2010)

I have two people who want me to take some pics of them, they are male and want them just for fun as well as portfolio for their modeling.

These will be freebee pictures, as I'm just learning, but I would still like them to be done well.

Are there any websites with examples, so I can get a rough idea about composition?

I am most likely going to be taking the shots in an old spanish fort building, outside, with great wooden doors and wonderful stone work.


----------



## creisinger (May 29, 2010)

You can go to any model agency web site to get an idea of how such shots can look like!

Also you should consider your backgrounds in the shots. Do they complement the model? Does it work together? Don't use feminine backgrounds like flowers etc. for a male model.

Analyze the professional images you can find online and see what they have in common.


----------

